
What should I do with my broken kettle? - jjp
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-45969676
======
nhkssol
Partially inspired by FairPhone (mentioned in the article), Luke Leighton
designed the EOMA68 standard to create modular open-source computers. The
project was fully funded on crowd supply [1] a couple years back and is
currently testing a batch of 100 before producing enough to cover everyone's
orders [2].

Luke wrote a whitepaper on the importance of ecocomputing in 2015 [3] and it's
well worth a read if you're interested in modular computing/reducing
electronic waste.

[1] [https://www.crowdsupply.com/eoma68/micro-
desktop](https://www.crowdsupply.com/eoma68/micro-desktop)

[2] [https://www.crowdsupply.com/eoma68/micro-
desktop/updates/tes...](https://www.crowdsupply.com/eoma68/micro-
desktop/updates/test-run-of-100-a20-cards-and-contract-work)

[3] [http://rhombus-
tech.net/whitepapers/ecocomputing_07sep2015/](http://rhombus-
tech.net/whitepapers/ecocomputing_07sep2015/)

